# Allah'a emanet



## Amlebb

Hi

I was wondering what does the expression ''allah manet'' literally mean? We use it a lot in Bosnia but how could I translate it into english ?

Thanks


----------



## Rallino

It's an old-fashioned saying. *Allah'a emanet ol*.

Emanet means, something which is in someone's possession for a short time. To be entrusted to someone for a while, until things turn normal. So in this case, it's something like: Until we see each other again, stay entrusted to God = Take care of yourself / Be safe.

This is one of those expressions that only some people use while others don't even touch it. But I'd say, it's outdated.


----------



## Guner

It is like an expression of one's good wishes for a person's success and safety with the help of God. It generally means you wish to see someone later. It is a parting salutation.

I agree that it is an outdated expression or only used by elders or conservative people. A modernnon-religious version of it can be 
"Sağlıcakla (kal)!"


The closest non-literal translation in English may be 
"Godspeed!" or 
"God speed (godspeed) you on your way!"

Cheers,
Baris


----------



## NiluferTmbk

It's common expression in Turkish and still in use. It means stay entrusted to God. Esp used for loved ones when it's time to say goodbye.


----------



## shafaq

Rallino said:


> It's an old-fashioned saying. *Allah'a emanet ol*.
> 
> 
> This is one of those expressions that only some people use while others don't even touch it. *But I'd say, it's outdated*.



 I don't know in which country you live; but sure it is somewhere outside Turkey. If you were in Turkey you don't say that it is *outdated*; unless you intend *disinformation*.

"Allah'a emanet ol!" is widely in use in daily life of Turkish people without distinction either pious or not; *except militant God haters*.


----------



## Muttaki

"Allah'a emanet!" or "Allah'a emanet ol." both are common usages in Turkish, except those who would intentionally not use it (the existence of whom I just learned now). It means "be entrusted to God / may God protect you".

"Emanet" is anything you give to someone you trust, so that he/she protects it untill you take it back. For instance you gave some money to your friend as "emanet" before going away. When a third person learned your friend has some money and asked for borrowing, your friend would say "No way! This is 'emanet'."; if, of course, your friend cares about not committing a sin.


----------



## murattug

Allaha emanet ol
is not outdated, still in use and also has an acronym AEO which is I dont prefer but people use AEO in sms or chat


----------



## dfidan

I happen to learn that in Bosnia, the last word of this idiom is reduced. But you should note that in anatolian turkish, "Allah'a emanet" and "Allah'a emanet ol" are also two separate idioms. Beside its meaning mentioned above(if the word "ol" is only reduced) "Allah'a emanet" can also mean "it has no surveillance/guarantee/security". 
For exemple: 
Allah'a emanet yaşıyoruz. [We are living without decent security measures.]
İki gündür eve gitmedim; kediler Allah'a emanet. [I haven't been to house since two days. I don't know if my cat's are doing fine]

Also, not believing in God doesn't necessarly mean that you hate God. @shafaq


----------



## shafaq

shafaq said:


> Also, not believing in God doesn't necessarly mean that you hate God. @shafaq



Hi dfidan !
Because you already have the necessary potential for this; I bet that you too will learn some day to understand what you read.


----------

